# Seko Fofana



## mefisto94 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Mediano classe 1995, nato a Parigi ma di origine ivoriana. Nell'estate 2016 viene acquistato dall'Udinese per circa 4 mln, e la sua valutazione si sta già impennando. Per ora ha messo a segno 5 gol, tra cui anche una doppietta a Palermo.


----------



## Raryof (19 Febbraio 2017)

Le volte che l'ho visto l'ho trovato veramente scarso.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Le volte che l'ho visto l'ho trovato veramente scarso.



Ti consiglio di guardare il gol di oggi. 

Comunque contro di noi ha fatto una buona partita.


----------



## Igniorante (19 Febbraio 2017)

Ah ma non è il Fofana che giocava nel Tolosa? 

Questo è forte?


----------



## ralf (19 Febbraio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ah ma non è il Fofana che giocava nel Tolosa?
> 
> Questo è forte?



Giocava nel City.


----------



## kolao95 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Giocatore che ho osservato diverse volte. Ha mezzi fisici ottimi, usa indifferentemente entrambi i piedi, ma tecnicamente non ancora riesco a inquadrarlo: sbaglia appoggi elementari, poi però fa giocate assurde come il gol di oggi, credo perché non sia sempre concentrato sul match. Comunque è un giocatore molto interessante, secondo me più da transizioni che da possesso.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Febbraio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Giocava nel City.





kolao95 ha scritto:


> Giocatore che ho osservato diverse volte. Ha mezzi fisici ottimi, usa indifferentemente entrambi i piedi, ma tecnicamente non ancora riesco a inquadrarlo: sbaglia appoggi elementari, poi però fa giocate assurde come il gol di oggi, credo perché non sia sempre concentrato sul match. Comunque è un giocatore molto interessante, secondo me più da transizioni che da possesso.



Meglio di Kessie ?

Per me ha potenzialità anche maggiori (dal punto di vista muscolare), però Kessie è più maturo nelle giocate (tanto è vero che ho qualche dubbio anch'io).


----------



## Igniorante (19 Febbraio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Giocava nel City.



Ma chi? Questo dell'Udinese? Quello che dicevo io giocava nel Tolosa, con Gignac e Mathieu, raggiunsero anche una storica qualificazione in CL 10 anni fa precisi precisi


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Le volte che l'ho visto l'ho trovato veramente scarso.



this.

Per me si può anche chiudere il thread, questo sarà il prossimo Luciano al massimo.


----------



## ralf (19 Febbraio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Meglio di Kessie ?
> 
> Per me ha potenzialità anche maggiori (dal punto di vista muscolare), però Kessie è più maturo nelle giocate (tanto è vero che ho qualche dubbio anch'io).



Anni fa quando era al City se ne parlava bene, era stato paragonato a Yaya Toure. Per ora non sta facendo male.


----------



## ralf (19 Febbraio 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Le volte che l'ho visto l'ho trovato veramente scarso.



Saitama .


----------



## kolao95 (19 Febbraio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Meglio di Kessie ?
> 
> Per me ha potenzialità anche maggiori (dal punto di vista muscolare), però Kessie è più maturo nelle giocate (tanto è vero che ho qualche dubbio anch'io).



Dopo le prime partite di Fofana ero convinto che potesse avere miglior futuro di Kessie, poi gli ho visto fare qualche partitaccia ed erroraccio di troppo e son tornato sui miei passi.


----------



## Willy Wonka (5 Marzo 2017)

Si è rotto il perone, stagione finita, in bocca al lupo.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Luglio 2017)

Ma non sarebbe più utile un gicatore come lui rispetto a Renato Sanches ?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma non sarebbe più utile un gicatore come lui rispetto a Renato Sanches ?



pure questo è un bel giocatore giovane 
ma aspetterei di vedere come se la cava visto infortunio al perone 
cmq Renato lo prenderei


----------

